# Does it worth the price? AUD$1260 for Fuji Women's Finest RC bicycle.!!!?



## l_masoumi (Nov 19, 2009)

Firstly, I've not heard much about Fuji women specific road bikes and I'm wondering how good they are in quality and design! (I'm new in road bikes)

Secondly, I want to use this bike for a 100KM to 300KM rides on weekends (on road) and sometimes a ride after work during the week.

It is a 2006 model (I personally don't care if it's not a new model when it does the job):

Frame Fuji Altair 2 aluminum w/carbon seatstays
Fork Fuji Bonded Carbon
Rims/Wheels	Alex A-Class ALX 200
Hubs See Rims/Wheels
Spokes See Rims/Wheels
Tires Continental UltraSport, 700 x 23c
Crankset FSA Gossamer Compact MegaExo
Chainwheel	50/34
Front Derailleur	Shimano 105
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra
Rear Cogs Shimano 105, 10-speed: 11-25
Shifters Shimano R700
Handlebars	Fuji Ultralite aluminum
Tape/Grips Fuji custom cork
Stem Fuji ProLite aluminum
Brake Levers	Shimano R700
Brakes Tektro R-570
Saddle Fuji Women's
Seat Post Fuji Pro


I appreciate any suggestion around this Fuji bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Considering the new ones list for $1100 list I say "hell no". I mean yeah, they did some upgrades but I don't think it's worth the price. 

If it were about $800 it might be worth it.


----------



## l_masoumi (Nov 19, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Considering the new ones list for $1100



Can you let me which model you mean by new list for $1100?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

l_masoumi said:


> Can you let me which model you mean by new list for $1100?


The Fuji Women's Finest 1.0


----------

